# Who thinks the moon landings are fake?



## Jackangus

Hi fellas,
Been a wee while since I last posted so I though I better get my ass in gear.
This one is a little of topic, so forgive me.

Who thinks we have never been to the moon? 
Also, have you guys seen what the lunar module looks like? It looks like a school project.
Would love to hear what you guys think.


----------



## A Watchman

I have been to Cape Canaveral in Florida and Control in Houston. You are correct, the lunar modules are not impressive.


----------



## jdbushcraft

How else would you explain the hardware that is sitting there on the surface?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackangus

jdbushcraft said:


> How else would you explain the hardware that is sitting there on the surface?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you seen the hardware on the surface with your own eyes? or is it pics NASA has released?


----------



## rstanek

I remember in July of 1969 , the farmer I was working for let me go early from doing my chores to watch the landing live, he felt it was Important for me to see this, I believe we went there and I haven't seen or read anything that has changed my mind about it. Call me crazy.....I also believe we are not alone in the universe....


----------



## Notold63

1) Do you think other counties like Russia and China wouldn't say something if there wasn't any equipment left behind on the moon? Think that they weren't watching while the landings were taking place?

2) As was mentioned on the show "The Big Bang Theory", they left a reflector on the surface positioned so that people can hit it with a laser beam from on Earth and the beam will be reflected back to them from the moon.


----------



## Chipper

Yep, one of the biggest scams pulled on the US population. I think..


----------



## Smitty901

We made it. It was a gutsy move but we made it. No tin foil there


----------



## Back Pack Hack

It would have been stupendously easy for NASA to fool the American people.

But to fool the Soviets, the East Germans, the Chinese, the North Koreans, the Cubans???,................ Think about it: If it _was_ a hoax, do you think our antagonists of the day would have kept their mouths shut?


----------



## Maine-Marine

I think we went and came back

my question is - How come skeptics are not skeptical of their skepticism?


----------



## Slippy

We should get this guy to bust that myth!








Jackangus said:


> Hi fellas,
> Been a wee while since I last posted so I though I better get my ass in gear.
> This one is a little of topic, so forgive me.
> 
> Who thinks we have never been to the moon?
> Also, have you guys seen what the lunar module looks like? It looks like a school project.
> Would love to hear what you guys think.


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> We should get this guy to bust that myth!


Of coarse we should get a real space cadet to sleuth the moon myth!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Jackangus

Why have we not been back in 45 years? That seems weird to me.
If we could get there with 1960s technology we should have a small colony up there by now.

Supposedly we are going to colonize Mars by 2030. Does it not make sense to colonize the moon first?

China and Russia have came out and said USA never landed on the moon.

https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/chinese-lunar-rover-finds-no-evidence-of-american-moon-landings/


----------



## inceptor

Jackangus said:


> Why have we not been back in 45 years? That seems weird to me.
> If we could get there with 1960s technology we should have a small colony up there by now.
> 
> Supposedly we are going to colonize Mars by 2030. Does it not make sense to colonize the moon first?
> 
> China and Russia have came out and said USA never landed on the moon.
> 
> https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/chinese-lunar-rover-finds-no-evidence-of-american-moon-landings/


I think they will find that building a base on the moon to serve as a starting point for Mars and other places makes sense.

So yeah, I believe we made it to the moon.


----------



## TG

Resident Russian here. Americans landed on the Moon. Next topic.


----------



## Jackangus

inceptor said:


> I think they will find that building a base on the moon to serve as a starting point for Mars and other places makes sense.
> 
> So yeah, I believe we made it to the moon.


They have no plans to make a colony on the moon before Mars.
That does not make sense to me, a practice run before Mars would make sense to me.
Should be a piece of cake if we can make it to the moon with 1960s technology.


----------



## Jackangus

TG said:


> Resident Russian here. Americans landed on the Moon. Next topic.


And you would know categorically, why?


----------



## TG

Jackangus said:


> And you would know categorically, why?


You remind me of those guys who insist that our planet is flat.


----------



## Jackangus

TG said:


> You remind me of those guys who insist that our planet is flat.


There's a big difference between saying "I don't think we landed on the moon" and saying the earth is flat.

There are a lot of inconsistencies with the moon landing, that's all i'm saying.
I don't know for sure we didn't land on the moon either. I'm pretty open minded.

You seem very sure we did though, were you there?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Jackangus said:


> Why have we not been back in 45 years? That seems weird to me.
> ..........


Because:
1. We achieved the goal of beating the Russkies.
2. We achieved the goal of getting there 'before this decade is out'.
3. It ended up ungodly expensive (the main reason flights 18-20 were cancelled).
4. Taxpayers and congress don't want to pay for it any more.


----------



## SOCOM42

Jackangus said:


> Why have we not been back in 45 years? That seems weird to me.
> If we could get there with 1960s technology we should have a small colony up there by now.
> 
> Supposedly we are going to colonize Mars by 2030. Does it not make sense to colonize the moon first?
> 
> China and Russia have came out and said USA never landed on the moon.
> 
> https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/chinese-lunar-rover-finds-no-evidence-of-american-moon-landings/


To me, in my opinion,

The start of the failure to continue the exploration can be directly blamed on LBJ and the demonrat party.

The monies that should have gone into the program, went into the "great society" bullshit, along with funding Nam.

Nam ended but the social crutch was a growing insatiable monster, our defense and infrastructure have suffered from

these vote buying handout for decades.

They have destroyed the incentive from otherwise lazy assed people to even consider looking for a job.

In many of the cases families have been on the dol for generations.

Now we have had the same thing done by the politicians with our interstate highway system,

you do hear about it crumbling today, right? Well here is the simple fact, it never should have fallen apart!!!

When the system was built by Dwight Eisenhower, a gasoline tax was created to maintain the system.

The monies were in a lockbox, there was billions of it and not being used much, so the demonrats raided it to give

to the BLM types, the proverbial black hole.

Even today the monies are still redirected to wasteful social programs to buy votes.

Now they are yelling about spending a trillion dollars on roadways, let the trash that got the money go out and do the

manual labor needed, or cut off the benefits.

They had the money to do the job, why don't they stop diverting it and reinstate the lockbox??? All smoke and mirrors.


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> We should get this guy to bust that myth!


CAUTION **** Extreme measures should be taken when watching a Will2 video, as you can see in the clip above he has a bomb strapped to his wrist, or .... simply a quick connect to his supply of illegal hallucination drugs.


----------



## azrancher

Jackangus said:


> Have you seen the hardware on the surface with your own eyes? or is it pics NASA has released?


Yes you can, you should be able to find an amateur astronomer that has telescope large enough to see the flag we left there, and the rover's tracks, and the rover, because I don't think we brought it back.



Jackangus said:


> Why have we not been back in 45 years? That seems weird to me.
> Supposedly we are going to colonize Mars by 2030. Does it not make sense to colonize the moon first?


There is nothing to be gained by colonizing the moon until we are ready to reach out farther, yes it does make sense.



Jackangus said:


> They have no plans to make a colony on the moon before Mars.
> That does not make sense to me, a practice run before Mars would make sense to me.


Well we haven't even started the planning stage for Mars yet, and it would make sense to the most casual observer that we use the moon as a jumping off point, less fuel for take offs and a supply point. *UNTIL* you realize that everything you put on the moon still has to come from the earth, same amount of fuel (in fact more), that it would take to launch from the moon to Mars, so what makes more sense, go direct from Earth to Mars, or waste time energy, and materials to set up a base on the Moon with no atmosphere, and gravity is only 1/6 of what it is on earth, lots of health problems/risks there.



Jackangus said:


> There are a lot of inconsistencies with the moon landing, that's all i'm saying.
> I don't know for sure we didn't land on the moon either. I'm pretty open minded.


Can you give us an inconsistency, and so we can disprove it?



Back Pack Hack said:


> Because:
> 1. We achieved the goal of beating the Russkies.
> 2. We achieved the goal of getting there 'before this decade is out'.
> 3. It ended up ungodly expensive (the main reason flights 18-20 were cancelled).
> 4. Taxpayers and congress don't want to pay for it any more.


Exactly correct.

The moon landing was pretty amazing considering that there wasn't an on-board computer doing the navigation.

Oh my disclaimer, I worked for NASA right out of college, on the Space Shuttle.

*Rancher*


----------



## TG

No, I wasn't alive then, just turned 41.
Whatever you might have heard, back in Soviet Union we (kids/students) were taught to be proud of Yury Gagarin's first space flight (Yay first human in space) and Ludmila Tereshkova (Yay first woman in space). 
Every child was taught about Americans' historic Moon landing (Apollo 11), we were shown the footage and photos and I remember writing a summary about it. 
If Americans didn't land on the Moon, Soviet children would not be taught about this event as fact and would most probably be told that you faked the whole thing lol 
We already had enough Anti-American propaganda fed to us at every opportunity.


----------



## A Watchman

Hey I know this one ... here Angus Jack, I will get ya started!

Shadows
US flag waving in wind
Santa Claus code name
Moon bases
Kubrick, Aldrin, and Armstrong quotes
No stars in pics background
Rover dust
Who took the pic of the first steps on the moon from behind Armstrong?

Have fun Boys!


----------



## SDF880

Ever see the movie Capricorn One?


----------



## loftisray

Never happened 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad

He's just looking to argue. 
I think the reason there is so much controversy over the moon landing is because it is a cover up due to the fact we were going to send the Australians and new Zealanders there so we Americans could colonize that continent correctly. Unfortunately, with the realization that aliens had already invaded us and were trying to colonize, (I offer the kardashians, Madonna, and Hollywood as evidence) we decided to shift our resources to a Mars colony as an attempt to coax the aliens (We call them liberals) to volunteer to start a new society.


----------



## azrancher

A Watchman said:


> Who took the pic of the first steps on the moon from behind Armstrong?


OK, I get this one:

a. The photo of Armstrong stepping on the moon was a selfie, executed by Armstrong by deploying the MESA (Modular Equipment Storage Assembly) compartment which had instruments in it, including the camera.
b. Little Green Men greeted Armstrong, and made him fall down after the first step, they tripped hlim.
c. It never happened, it was a studio shot from Area 51, and it was a little green man that captured his first step.

Take your pick, and then put your tin foil hat back on.

*Rancher*


----------



## A Watchman

azrancher said:


> OK, I get this one:
> 
> a. The photo of Armstrong stepping on the moon was a selfie, executed by Armstrong by deploying the MESA (Modular Equipment Storage Assembly) compartment which had instruments in it, including the camera.
> b. Little Green Men greeted Armstrong, and made him fall down after the first step, the tripped hlim.
> c. It never happened, it was a studio shot from Area 51, and it was a little green man that captured his first step.
> 
> Take your pick, and then put your tin foil hat back on.
> 
> *Rancher*


Dammit Rancher you had to go and ruin a good response, by disqualifying yourself earlier today .... not only have you positionsed yourself as our resident expert on "what goes on down there that we don't want to know about" :tango_face_wink:, but ya lay claim to have worked for NASA the biggest conspiracy in itself! :vs_shocked:. Ya know both of these credentials disqualifies you from being unbiased on this topic!

And by the way... why am I having all the fun on Angus Jack's thread here all by my self? I even set him up with the one liner's to jump start start his own input ..... Bunch a lite weights joining up around here these days, huh?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

A Watchman said:


> Shadows


Yes, they exist, even on the moon. I mean, there is sunlight on the moon, isn't there? Wouldn't you cast a shadow?



A Watchman said:


> US flag waving in wind


Um.... it's not.



A Watchman said:


> Santa Claus code name


Never heard that one.



A Watchman said:


> Moon bases


What moon bases?



A Watchman said:


> Kubrick, Aldrin, and Armstrong quotes


A bit more detail, please.



A Watchman said:


> No stars in pics background


OK, take your OWN camera, _set it to take a photo in sunlight,_ then go out tonight as see if _those camera settings_ record any stars. Simple enough to try yourself.



A Watchman said:


> Rover dust


What about it?



A Watchman said:


> Who took the pic of the first steps on the moon from behind Armstrong?


Armstrong himself. He lowered and actuated a camera attached to the descent stage as he came down the ladder.

How NASA Broadcast Neil Armstrong Live from the Moon | Popular Science


----------



## azrancher

A Watchman said:


> but ya lay claim to have worked for NASA the biggest conspiracy in itself! Ya know both of these credentials disqualifies you from being unbiased on this topic!


I am by no means an Ex-pert on NASA, but I know how much money they were spending in '76, that they must have put a man on the moon... heck for what they spent I could have put in a Zip line to the moon.

*Rancher*


----------



## TG

azrancher said:


> I am by no means an Ex-pert on NASA, but I know how much money they were spending in '76, that they must have put a man on the moon... heck for what they spent I could have put in a Zip line to the moon.
> 
> *Rancher*


Apollo 11 was in 1969


----------



## jdbushcraft

A Watchman said:


> Hey I know this one ... here Angus Jack, I will get ya started!
> 
> Shadows
> US flag waving in wind
> Santa Claus code name
> Moon bases
> Kubrick, Aldrin, and Armstrong quotes
> No stars in pics background
> Rover dust
> Who took the pic of the first steps on the moon from behind Armstrong?
> 
> Have fun Boys!


Wow. Those are simple and have been debunked a long time ago. 
Who took first pic? An external mounted camera. 
No stars. They aren't bright enough relative to the moons brightness to show up. 
Flag waving. Flag isn't waving. The aluminum pole is shaking from being touched. No air so less resistance for stopping the motion. 
Shadows. The surface is very light in color which reflects light easily making it look like multiple sources. Also, 3D terrain is hard to distinguish in 2d pictures.

These are the ones I remember off the top of my head.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

jdbushcraft said:


> Wow. Those are simple and have been debunked a long time ago.
> Who took first pic? An external mounted camera.
> No stars. They aren't bright enough relative to the moons brightness to show up.
> Flag waving. Flag isn't waving. The aluminum pole is shaking from being touched. No air so less resistance for stopping the motion.
> Shadows. The surface is very light in color which reflects light easily making it look like multiple sources. Also, 3D terrain is hard to distinguish in 2d pictures.
> 
> These are the ones I remember off the top of my head.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remember, I am just throwing the jump ball up for Ole' Angus Jack since he has momentarily had to go take a dump or something .... but ya left of the biggie ...... Code Santa Claus!


----------



## Jackangus

Please don't take this thread the wrong way guys, I am not having a go. I am just asking what you guys think.
I'm about 75% no, and 25 yes. 
Anyway, you probably won't have seen this video. It is only 10 mins long.






Watch it, the guy is pretty funny. Original lunar module on the moon. Keep an eye out for the scotch tape and bulging panels.
You don't have to be an engineer to see this probably did not go to the moon.


----------



## A Watchman

While he brings up some interesting points, he loses credibility by believing the San Francisco Giants are actually a baseball team!


----------



## Slippy

A Watchman said:


> While he brings up some interesting points, he loses credibility by believing the San Francisco Giants are actually a baseball team!


If anyone is keeping score at home, ole Slip likes the SF Giants. I hate 90% of the people of San Francisco but I love the geography and landscape of the area...as well as the Giants. I think it comes from being a lifelong Atlanta Braves fan who hates the Dodgers. The Dodgers hate the Giants and the Giants hate the Dodgers so the enemy of my enemy is my friend? Or some such nonsense...lain:


----------



## Slippy

Funny story. I actually like and respect Barry Bonds as a baseball player. I think he's one of the best of all time. This steroid bullcrap is just that, bullcrap and I don't really care. Steroids don't help a man hit a baseball. 

Anyway, I have a friend who played minor league baseball with Barry Bonds and he tells the story of their catcher getting so sick of Barry Bonds byllcrap that he beat she shat out of Barry Bonds on the bus going to a road game. (Minor league teams rode buses instead of planes back in the day).

Too funny! Mrs Slippy hates Barry Bonds and doesn't appreciate his skills. Just thought I'd share. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## azrancher

Jackangus said:


> Anyway, you probably won't have seen this video. It is only 10 mins long.
> Watch it, the guy is pretty funny. Original lunar module on the moon. Keep an eye out for the scotch tape and bulging panels.
> You don't have to be an engineer to see this probably did not go to the moon.


OK, a video from a FLAT EARTH ASSHOLE, can I say that... he did. So other than the lunar module being sloppy, he has nothing... I'm sure the panels are not connected due to projected heat expansion, but nope, must be a homeless shelter, which didn't exist in 1969.

*Rancher*


----------



## MisterMills357

I think that it was legitimate, we landed on the Moon. I don't get it when people doubt that.


----------



## paraquack

Jackangus said:


> Have you seen the hardware on the surface with your own eyes? or is it pics NASA has released?


Have you been there and couldn't find all the hardware?
Don't for get the laser reflector that anyone, even Sheldon can find and get a return laser pulse.


----------



## SDF880

Slippy said:


> Funny story. I actually like and respect Barry Bonds as a baseball player. I think he's one of the best of all time. This steroid bullcrap is just that, bullcrap and I don't really care. Steroids don't help a man hit a baseball.
> 
> Anyway, I have a friend who played minor league baseball with Barry Bonds and he tells the story of their catcher getting so sick of Barry Bonds byllcrap that he beat she shat out of Barry Bonds on the bus going to a road game. (Minor league teams rode buses instead of planes back in the day).
> 
> Too funny! Mrs Slippy hates Barry Bonds and doesn't appreciate his skills. Just thought I'd share. :vs_closedeyes:


Slip I agree steroids or not you still have to hit the baseball and I don't think roids will help your eyes and overall body coordination!

Always amazed how Bonds would choke up on a wood bat and still hit the ball 430 feet! He had amazing bat speed and pitch recognition!
His dad was no sloutch either Bobby was a good player!

I went to a few games in the old Candlestick and I guess the one thing I remember best was Pete Rose getting his 2000th hit there!


----------



## Slippy

One of my regrets in life is not making it to Candlestick Park.

I remember reading an article about Barry Bond's eyesight and his unique ability to pick up the stitch rotation on a baseball.

I knew some ole boys who took Dianabol in the 80's thinking they would walk on to the college that we went to...and it didn't make them a better athlete, it just caused them to gain some muscle mass and water weight. I also know one man who took 'roids and turned it into a 15 year NFL Hall of Fame career. Hint; 5th round pick in the mid 80's by the Steelers...



SDF880 said:


> Slip I agree steroids or not you still have to hit the baseball and I don't think roids will help your eyes and overall body coordination!
> 
> Always amazed how Bonds would choke up on a wood bat and still hit the ball 430 feet! He had amazing bat speed and pitch recognition!
> His dad was no sloutch either Bobby was a good player!
> 
> I went to a few games in the old Candlestick and I guess the one thing I remember best was Pete Rose getting his 2000th hit there!


----------



## A Watchman

Barry Bonds is legit, so is Pete Rose. Induction is in order.


----------



## SDF880

I remember seeing him play a few games at Arizona State. Barry was fairly skinny then but man could he play!
It was fun watching high level college ball as almost everyone on the field had been drafted but went on to college.


----------



## SOCOM42

I watched most of the video, the guy is an asshole, his approach just proves it.

The NASA explanations he parroted are quite correct.

He does not understand the LEM's construction, I saw sections of it when they had them at David Clark Co. in Worcester.

Clark is the company that fabricated all the space suits for the astronauts, back then, each one came here to be fitted.

The LEM sections were there for fitting of zippered laminated fabric coverings to protect the units whatever they were.

A friend was an engineer with the company and got me in several times to look around, wild stuff back then.

They are the ones who pioneered hearing protector headsets.

Did anyone notice the series of reference crosshairs on each photograph?

Those were put there by the Hasselblad 2-1/4" or 120/220 film square format cameras used on the moon missions and were left on the moon.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SOCOM42 said:


> ...........Did anyone notice the series of reference crosshairs on each photograph?
> 
> Those were put there by the Hasselblad 2-1/4" or 120/220 film square format cameras used on the moon missions and were left on the moon.


Reseau plates caused the 'crosshairs'. And it was special 70mm film used.... it was developed just for the space program and was über-thin to allow a longer roll of film for more exposures.


----------



## SOCOM42

Back Pack Hack said:


> Reseau plates caused the 'crosshairs'. And it was special 70mm film used.... it was developed just for the space program and was über-thin to allow a longer roll of film for more exposures.


At least one noticed!

Some of us could only afford a Heir Blad 500 with a F2.8 lens..


----------



## Jackangus

I'm quite surprised more people don't think it was fake.
It is a possibility, It's not the most outlandish thing I have ever heard.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SOCOM42 said:


> .........Some of us could only afford a Heir Blad 500 with a F2.8 lens..


You can get a half dozen for free.

They're still up there. Just go get 'em.


----------



## A Watchman

I asked Michael Stipe's what he thought about the moon landing, he said Elvis was in on it. See below.


----------



## inceptor

Well, since this IS a bad news thread, I'll add one more thing.

The Easter Bunny and the Tooth Fairy aren't real. I know there's going to be a lot of disappointed people but there is the truth of it.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Jackangus said:


> Please don't take this thread the wrong way guys, I am not having a go. I am just asking what you guys think.
> I'm about 75% no, and 25 yes.
> Anyway, you probably won't have seen this video. It is only 10 mins long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it, the guy is pretty funny. Original lunar module on the moon. Keep an eye out for the scotch tape and bulging panels.
> You don't have to be an engineer to see this probably did not go to the moon.


I am alright with watching people of a different view point... but if you have to be crass and rude.. forget it.. this guys attitude lost me in under one minute... present your case in a concise and intelligent manner without being so crass i had to stop because my 5 year old was sitting next to me


----------



## JohnMorrow

I'm really not sure to be honest. If we did land, then why haven't we been back? And why aren't we building a base up there :vs_laugh:


----------



## Jackangus

Maine-Marine said:


> I am alright with watching people of a different view point... but if you have to be crass and rude.. forget it.. this guys attitude lost me in under one minute... present your case in a concise and intelligent manner without being so crass i had to stop because my 5 year old was sitting next to me


Yes I agree the swearing is overboard. But he does make some good points with what looks like scotch tape.


----------



## SOCOM42

JohnMorrow said:


> I'm really not sure to be honest. If we did land, then why haven't we been back? And why aren't we building a base up there :vs_laugh:


The monies went to section eight housing, o'thigger phones, acorn, BLM types, food stamps, solyndra, enron

and a thousand other vote getting scams.

Some of the above are post space programs, but none the less systematic bleeding of monies for useless trash.

Just look at the billions of give away cash going into trash hole demonrat enclaves/sewers.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

JohnMorrow said:


> .......... If we did land, then why haven't we been back? And why aren't we building a base up there :vs_laugh:


Once again:

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-thinks-moon-landings-fake-4.html#post1062761


----------



## SOCOM42

Jackangus said:


> Yes I agree the swearing is overboard. But he does make some good points with what looks like scotch tape.


As I said, I had seen sections and yes they are taped, and mylar type sheeting was used also.

I saw what was similar to duct tape used also.

Those tapes were made specifically to bond that sheeting together in extreme temps+and -.

There are no gasses to cause a pressure problem in space, it is a vacuum.

No need to be built to withstand 10G's, only enough to deal with the moon's gravity.

There is a science experiment, two clear plastic cylinders 12 inches in diameter and 20 feet high, sealed.

At the top in one is a steel ball about 2 inches in diameter, the other a ostrich feather.

A pump pulls out all the air, the items are released at the same time, both strike the bottom at exactly the same time.

There is nothing to fight against, no need for airframe type construction for what they did.


----------



## SOCOM42

I built parts as a subcontractor to Perkin Elmer for the Hubble Telescope,

much of the component electronic shielding was of similar construction. 

Even the transponder horns were shielded that way. 

The specs were real demanding.

With your bare hand out in space,

the skin temp would rise to 400 degrees above on one side of the tinfoil shielding and 400 below on the other.

Solar radiation is lethal in space, there no protective barriers like our atmosphere offers.


----------



## Jackangus

SOCOM42 said:


> I built parts as a subcontractor to Perkin Elmer for the Hubble Telescope,
> 
> much of the component electronic shielding was of similar construction.
> 
> Even the transponder horns were shielded that way.
> 
> The specs were real demanding.
> 
> With your bare hand out in space,
> 
> the skin temp would rise to 400 degrees above on one side of the tinfoil shielding and 400 below on the other.
> 
> Solar radiation is lethal in space, there no protective barriers like our atmosphere offers.


SOCOM, you might just be bringing me back to the light.

Cheers for your input buddy.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Of course it was real. What would be the point of faking it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackangus

Mereel Kestan said:


> Of course it was real. What would be the point of faking it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Space race with Russia.


----------



## Redneck

Jackangus said:


> Space race with Russia.


So, if we cheated & didn't actually land on the moon, simply to "beat" the Russians, why would they not expose this deceit? It would have been in their best interest & would have toppled our existing government. You saying Russia didn't have the technology to determine if we landed... or not? Still doesn't?

Sorry, but that makes no logical sense.


----------



## Jackangus

******* said:


> So, if we cheated & didn't actually land on the moon, simply to "beat" the Russians, why would they not expose this deceit? It would have been in their best interest & would have toppled our existing government. You saying Russia didn't have the technology to determine if we landed... or not? Still doesn't?
> 
> Sorry, but that makes no logical sense.


At the time, it was huge to beat Russia. At any cost.

As far as telescopes go, There is none on earth that can see any leftover stuff from the Apollo missions.
So Russia, or anyone else can't prove the US did not go to the moon.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Jackangus said:


> At the time, it was huge to beat Russia. At any cost.
> 
> As far as telescopes go, There is none on earth that can see any leftover stuff from the Apollo missions.
> So Russia, or anyone else can't prove the US did not go to the moon.


There's far more to just looking at the landing sites. It would be incredibly easy for just about any country in the 1960's to monitor the spacecrafts as they went to the moon. Heck, ground-based observers with telescopes reported seeing an unusual 'cloud' surrounding Apollo 13 before they heard the news of the explosion. What they saw was the cloud of escaping oxygen.


----------



## Jackangus

Russia have said the US never landed on the moon, and now China has came out and said the same.
The Chinese rover that is on the moon has found no evidence of US moon landings.

That could all be fake news but it's a worry.


----------



## SOCOM42

IMO, anyone who thinks the events did not happen, had better put their tinfoil hats on and support the "religion of peace".


----------



## The Tourist

I'm on the fence, and I'll tell you why.

There is a radiation belt in space, and the LLM was paper-thin in construction.

A few years ago a movie studio wanted information on the space-suits the astronauts wore, and were given permission to analyze one in storage. One of the studio personnel asked the curator what type of "radiation proof material" was the suit made out of. He was told that no astronaut suit was radiation proof.

Discrepancies like this make me wonder.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Tourist said:


> I'm on the fence, and I'll tell you why.
> 
> There is a radiation belt in space, and the LLM was paper-thin in construction.
> 
> A few years ago a movie studio wanted information on the space-suits the astronauts wore, and were given permission to analyze one in storage. One of the studio personnel asked the curator what type of "radiation proof material" was the suit made out of. He was told that no astronaut suit was radiation proof.
> 
> Discrepancies like this make me wonder.


Simple: Fly around the worst of the radiation. It's a _belt_.... not a sphere.


----------



## TG

Jackangus said:


> Russia have said the US never landed on the moon, and now China has came out and said the same.
> The Chinese rover that is on the moon has found no evidence of US moon landings.
> 
> That could all be fake news but it's a worry.


Kids in every Soviet school were taught about the moon landing as fact.


----------



## sideKahr

Commercial pilots get a higher career radiation dose than astronauts do orbiting the moon a few times. The highest danger of radiation comes from solar storms, and fortunately there were none during the moon flights. Cosmic rays, the other radiation danger, are best not shielded against. Shielding causes secondary x-rays and other even more dangerous effects. Astronauts reported seeing flashes of light as the cosmic rays transited their retinas; none of them received dangerous dosages according to the spacecraft monitors and film badges.

Go down to the cape and watch one of the big ones go up. You can't fake that.


----------



## Redneck

sideKahr said:


> Go down to the cape and watch one of the big ones go up. You can't fake that.


And I launched a smaller one... a Minuteman III.


----------



## SOCOM42

It is called the Van Allen belt, which is comprised of charged particles.

The missions were designed to navigate through a minimum amount and a lesser charged portion of the belt.

The suits composites did provide a level of protection for them outside the belt, such as the gold plated face shield.

For passage through the belt the construction of the command module provided the protection, though not 100%.

There was about 6 hours of exposure on each flight total, which was considered acceptable.


----------



## The Tourist

Back Pack Hack said:


> Simple: Fly around the worst of the radiation. It's a _belt_.... not a sphere.


Did they actually fly around the Van Allen Belt? I don't know, I never studied it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

A Watchman said:


> ...........No stars in pics background............!


If 'no stars in the sky' = 'it's fake'................. then:










The NFL must be fake. All those stadiums don't really exist. And all the fans and players on 'in on it'.










College football is also fake.










Cities do not exist, either.

Of course, one could argue that there are clouds that obscure all the stars.

But................... if you can see the moon clearly, then there's no clouds, right?!!??!










OMG! THE MOON *ITSELF* IS FAKE!!!!!!


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^ Someone has too much time on their hands. :vs_lol:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^ Someone has too much time on their hands. :vs_lol:


Yep. Conspiracy theorists usually live in their Mom's basement and don't have a job.


----------



## SOCOM42

The Tourist said:


> Did they actually fly around the Van Allen Belt? I don't know, I never studied it.


For all practical purposes, think of the belt much like an inner tube around the equator, and the inside of it containing much of the radiation.

The spacecraft avoided much of the belt by penetrating above 45deg. NL.


----------



## Knotacare

I watched it live on a carrier in the Tonkin Gulf. IT HAPPENED and they made a big splash when they returned from guess where the Moon


----------



## Jackangus

SOCOM42 said:


> IMO, anyone who thinks the events did not happen, had better put their tinfoil hats on and support the "religion of peace".


There are a lot of people on this these forums that believe a lot of strange things SOCOM.
Not landing on the moon is not the worst of them. Do you trust the US government? I certainly don't.
Governments across the board are dodgy.

The fact that you think anyone who believe's the US did not go to the moon is crazy is pretty closed minded. reminds me a bit of that crazy religion you are talking about.
You only know what you have been taught, you were not there.
I don't know either if we landed on the moon, but at least i'm open minded to it.


----------



## SOCOM42

I am not saying they are crazy, but fall for conspiracy BS, like bush conspired to take down the towers.


----------



## Pir8fan

Jackangus said:


> Have you seen the hardware on the surface with your own eyes? or is it pics NASA has released?


It can be easily seen with a large enough telescope.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pir8fan said:


> It can be easily seen with a large enough telescope.


Which, so far, does not exist on the earth.


----------



## TG

Back Pack Hack said:


> Which, so far, does not exist on the earth.


LOL! I took this photo a couple of days ago with my Nikon P900 camera that is not even at max zoom and is not even a DSLR









I


----------



## Jackangus

Pir8fan said:


> It can be easily seen with a large enough telescope.


No it can't.
There is no telescope on earth that can see the remnants of the Apollo missions.


----------



## Jackangus

SOCOM42 said:


> I am not saying they are crazy, but fall for conspiracy BS, like bush conspired to take down the towers.


I am not a conspiracy theorist, although the moon landing in my opinion could be a conspiracy.
And then again, it might not be. I am open minded about the moon landing.

Why have Russia or China or anyone else not for that matter not walked on the moon?
Does that not seem a little weird?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

TG said:


> LOL! I took this photo a couple of days ago with my Nikon P900 camera that is not even at max zoom and is not even a DSLR
> 
> View attachment 40953
> 
> 
> I


I don't see any landing site hardware. Can you enlarge your image and point out the stuff on the surface?


----------



## TG

Jackangus said:


> I am not a conspiracy theorist, although the moon landing in my opinion could be a conspiracy.
> And then again, it might not be. I am open minded about the moon landing.
> 
> Why have Russia or China or anyone else not for that matter not walked on the moon?
> Does that not seem a little weird?


Because there was no point, Americans got there first, the race ended. Pretty expensive fieldtrip, looks like the next race is to land on an asteroid and mine it.


----------



## Pir8fan

Jackangus said:


> No it can't.
> There is no telescope on earth that can see the remnants of the Apollo missions.


Where did I say it had to be an earth bound telescope?

How to See All Six Apollo Moon Landing Sites - Sky & Telescope


----------



## Pir8fan

Back Pack Hack said:


> Which, so far, does not exist on the earth.


Did I say anywhere that the telescope had to be on earth?

How to See All Six Apollo Moon Landing Sites - Sky & Telescope


----------



## TG

Back Pack Hack said:


> I don't see any landing site hardware. Can you enlarge your image and point out the stuff on the surface?


I didn's say that's what I took a photo of, it's just a general shot with a crappy camera, not even a telescope.
There was an article written in 2015 that a telescope would have to be pretty huge in order to capture tiny details on the moon's surface through our atmosphere, which means you are correct, we do not have it or at least didn't have one in 2015.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pir8fan said:


> Where did I say it had to be an earth bound telescope?
> 
> How to See All Six Apollo Moon Landing Sites - Sky & Telescope


Nice back-pedal!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

TG said:


> I didn's say that's what I took a photo of, it's just a general shot with a crappy camera, not even a telescope.
> There was an article written in 2015 that a telescope would have to be pretty huge in order to capture tiny details on the moon's surface through our atmosphere, which means you are correct, we do not have it or at least didn't have one in 2015.


And there still isn't one.


----------



## warrior4

Japanese, Indian, and Chinese satellites have found evidence in and around the Apollo 15 site consistent with lunar soil that would have been disturbed by _Falcon's_ exhaust plume on the accent stage after surface operations were concluded. Likewise a simple Google search will reveal quite a few sites with links to third party's such as the former USSR who tracked or even photographed various aspects of the Apollo missions. Yes, they happened. Yes, we landed on the moon. It's not fake. Can we please move on now?


----------



## Jackangus

Pir8fan said:


> Where did I say it had to be an earth bound telescope?
> 
> How to See All Six Apollo Moon Landing Sites - Sky & Telescope


Sorry buddy, There is no detail in those pics. Proves nothing.
There is no telescope that can give us definitive proof of the stuff left on the moon. Not even the Hubble telescope can.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Well, the Government of India (a government that would like nothing more than to embarrass the hell out of us) has mapped the sites with the Chandrayaan-1 mission.

They would totally nark NASA out if the sites were not real. 

It's in their own self interest to do so.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Yall are burning a whole lot of feckin energy debating something that has zero bearing on anything or anyone.

Get off your asses, workout, clean your weapons, survey your land and stop watching Infowars

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## SOCOM42

Jackangus said:


> I am not a conspiracy theorist, although the moon landing in my opinion could be a conspiracy.
> And then again, it might not be. I am open minded about the moon landing.
> 
> Why have Russia or China or anyone else not for that matter not walked on the moon?
> Does that not seem a little weird?


China, I think last year there was mention that they were planning manned exploration of the moon.

Do you think they would bother if it was too dangerous? RE; rad poisoning?

Back to a previous question you posted, trusting the government.

NO I DO NOT trust the bastards anywhere politics and their reelection is concerned.

As far as government sponsored technology goes, ours is the best in the world, JPL, Sandia, DARPA and many others.

My father, uncles and grandfather worked on MIT Radlab experimental projects and on manhattan project hardware during WW2.

None of those mentioned generated BS, it is the foundation for my belief of the accomplishments achieved by American workers.

There was far too much involved involved for it to be fake, I worked on parts for the Apollo program, like a million others.

Someone mentioned that the chinko's did not find any evidence of our landing missions , so what!

Put a rover down in Texas looking for a lander that is in Florida, same thing, more BS.

There are omni direction laser corner reflectors on the moon left by Aldrin and Armstrong and others for precise laser measurements.

There were at least a half dozen pairs MANUALLY PLACED on the surface and MANUALLY aligned with the earth.

Now I suppose that didn't happen either, and that I well remember at the time, well enough to bring it up here.


----------



## Smitty901

What people do not seem to grasp ids we had some pretty dam good tech stuff even back then. With some guts and some luck no reason we could not have made it.
And check your history every thing we have launched has not worked as planned. We made it There and back.
And there was not any gun men on the grassy knol either.


----------



## Jackangus

SOCOM42 said:


> China, I think last year there was mention that they were planning manned exploration of the moon.
> 
> Do you think they would bother if it was too dangerous? RE; rad poisoning?
> 
> Back to a previous question you posted, trusting the government.
> 
> NO I DO NOT trust the bastards anywhere politics and their reelection is concerned.
> 
> As far as government sponsored technology goes, ours is the best in the world, JPL, Sandia, DARPA and many others.
> 
> My father, uncles and grandfather worked on MIT Radlab experimental projects and on manhattan project hardware during WW2.
> 
> None of those mentioned generated BS, it is the foundation for my belief of the accomplishments achieved by American workers.
> 
> There was far too much involved involved for it to be fake, I worked on parts for the Apollo program, like a million others.
> 
> Someone mentioned that the chinko's did not find any evidence of our landing missions , so what!
> 
> Put a rover down in Texas looking for a lander that is in Florida, same thing, more BS.
> 
> There are omni direction laser corner reflectors on the moon left by Aldrin and Armstrong and others for precise laser measurements.
> 
> There were at least a half dozen pairs MANUALLY PLACED on the surface and MANUALLY aligned with the earth.
> 
> Now I suppose that didn't happen either, and that I well remember at the time, well enough to bring it up here.


As far as China talking about it, it is 45 years later or there abouts since the last moon landing. So the technology must be vastly superior. I would expect we could get to the moon now.
But like I said, no one has done it apart from the US. Slightly suspicious.

Please don't take what I am saying personally. This is not an attack on America.
As for you and your family working for NASA, you are told what you need to know, that's it.
So you are no more credible than Joe bloggs on the street, no offence.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jackangus said:


> Why have we not been back in 45 years? That seems weird to me.
> If we could get there with 1960s technology we should have a small colony up there by now.
> 
> Supposedly we are going to colonize Mars by 2030. Does it not make sense to colonize the moon first?
> 
> China and Russia have came out and said USA never landed on the moon.
> 
> https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/chinese-lunar-rover-finds-no-evidence-of-american-moon-landings/


I saw a good sign once for a Night club...I paid the cover and went in.....It was empty...on a friday night....I Never went back.

Thats why we didn't go back to the moon..nothing there worth the price of getting there.


----------



## Jackangus

Old SF Guy said:


> I saw a good sign once for a Night club...I paid the cover and went in.....It was empty...on a friday night....I Never went back.
> 
> Thats why we didn't go back to the moon..nothing there worth the price of getting there.


Seems a very valid point.
But what about a colony up there?
That would be worth doing, the first to do it.
The moon is supposed to be abundant with Helium 3 which is very valuable.
I mean come on, we invaded Iraq for oil.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jackangus said:


> Seems a very valid point.
> But what about a colony up there?
> That would be worth doing, the first to do it.
> The moon is supposed to be abundant with Helium 3 which is very valuable.
> I mean come on, we invaded Iraq for oil.


A colony there would be completely dependent on Earth for survival in the event of catastrophe...and within LOS Comms ...so USA would be "Required" to launch a recovery effort...A mission to Mars is far enough away to be a one way trip deal if trouble occurs; with no hope of getting them short term help

and we must be really bad at invading for resources, since ISIS ended up with it.


----------



## Jackangus

Old SF Guy said:


> A colony there would be completely dependent on Earth for survival in the event of catastrophe...and within LOS Comms ...so USA would be "Required" to launch a recovery effort...A mission to Mars is far enough away to be a one way trip deal if trouble occurs; with no hope of getting them short term help
> 
> and we must be really bad at invading for resources, since ISIS ended up with it.


Again, good rational but does not mean your right. What about the ISS that is completely dependent on earth?

You don't really believe we invaded Iraq to Help the Iraq people do you?
That's as bad as believing we never went to the moon.


----------



## Old SF Guy

ISS can be supported by unmanned launches that do not have to land on the moon and take off again...ans it still is within protection of Earths magnetic fields which help shield it to an extent.look at all those craters on the moon...that thing gets hit all the time..

I just said we must be really bad at invading for resources, since we have gotten none out of Iraq,,,well we are getting Opium from Asskrackastan flowing into our country so maybe that was it.


----------



## Jackangus

Old SF Guy said:


> ISS can be supported by unmanned launches that do not have to land on the moon and take off again...ans it still is within protection of Earths magnetic fields which help shield it to an extent.look at all those craters on the moon...that thing gets hit all the time..
> 
> I just said we must be really bad at invading for resources, since we have gotten none out of Iraq,,,well we are getting Opium from Asskrackastan flowing into our country so maybe that was it.


Good on you mate, 
You have got some good comebacks. 
I wish NASA would prove beyond a doubt we were there. I know they feel they have no reason to do that, so we ain't going to get 100% proof anytime soon.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jackangus said:


> Good on you mate,
> You have got some good comebacks.
> I wish NASA would prove beyond a doubt we were there. I know they feel they have no reason to do that, so we ain't going to get 100% proof anytime soon.


Thanks...I believe we went...but then realized we did it for pride and it was a losing proposition to return...so focused on looking outward began and space testing at ISS and prep for nearby planet exploration.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Jackangus said:


> .............I wish NASA would prove beyond a doubt we were there. I know they feel they have no reason to do that, so we ain't going to get 100% proof anytime soon.


Um............. if a conspiracy theorist believes that NASA faked the landings, then what credibility would said 'proof' have with them?


----------



## Jackangus

Back Pack Hack said:


> Um............. if a conspiracy theorist believes that NASA faked the landings, then what credibility would said 'proof' have with them?


You have a point there.
Maybe I should have said, proof beyond a doubt and left out the word NASA.


----------



## warrior4

Jackangus said:


> You have a point there.
> Maybe I should have said, proof beyond a doubt and left out the word NASA.


What kind of proof do you want? From what I've read you cast doubt on anything NASA puts out simply because it's NASA. It's an old argument that is really arguing in a circle. "Give me proof!" scream the doubters. But when their questions are answered they continue to doubt. Nothing is ever good enough. You ask for NASA to prove beyond a doubt? They sent the Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter within 15 miles of the Moon's surface and snapped pictures of 6 Apollo landing sites to the extent you can see footpaths and wheel marks left in the dust as well as hardware. Go to an observatory with a laser powerful enough and tell them to shine it at the Sea of Tranquility landing site and you'll see a return from the reflector array left there. Turn that same laser to a spot we didn't land and no return because no reflector.

Why haven't we gone back? Simple answer, the same reason we stopped going, funding. Back in the 60's we had the nation united to achieve the mandate given by a slain President, along with the competition of the Space Race. National interest was there so funding was there. We don't have the same interest now, thus no funding, thus no more manned missions. Could we do it again? Sure. We've proven we can so with 1960's tech, so it's well within the possibility we could today. Just because an answer is simple doesn't make it wrong. Occam's razor is sharp for a reason.

You ask for proof, but anytime anyone gives you an answer you're immediately skeptical. Where does the skepticism end? When is it finally good enough?


----------



## Inor

I agree with Back Pack Hack. The moon is not real. Have you actually been there? How do you know it is not an elaborate scheme cooked up by the government to make you believe there is actually _is_ a natural satellite to the Earth? That whole moon thing is obviously a ruse cooked up by Trump and his Russian handlers.


----------



## Jackangus

warrior4 said:


> What kind of proof do you want? From what I've read you cast doubt on anything NASA puts out simply because it's NASA. It's an old argument that is really arguing in a circle. "Give me proof!" scream the doubters. But when their questions are answered they continue to doubt. Nothing is ever good enough. You ask for NASA to prove beyond a doubt? They sent the Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter within 15 miles of the Moon's surface and snapped pictures of 6 Apollo landing sites to the extent you can see footpaths and wheel marks left in the dust as well as hardware. Go to an observatory with a laser powerful enough and tell them to shine it at the Sea of Tranquility landing site and you'll see a return from the reflector array left there. Turn that same laser to a spot we didn't land and no return because no reflector.
> 
> Why haven't we gone back? Simple answer, the same reason we stopped going, funding. Back in the 60's we had the nation united to achieve the mandate given by a slain President, along with the competition of the Space Race. National interest was there so funding was there. We don't have the same interest now, thus no funding, thus no more manned missions. Could we do it again? Sure. We've proven we can so with 1960's tech, so it's well within the possibility we could today. Just because an answer is simple doesn't make it wrong. Occam's razor is sharp for a reason.
> 
> You ask for proof, but anytime anyone gives you an answer you're immediately skeptical. Where does the skepticism end? When is it finally good enough?


How do you know 100% we went there? You only know what you have been told.
If you read my posts, I have said more than once we may well have went to the moon, but I have an open mind, maybe we did not.


----------



## warrior4

Jackangus said:


> How do you know 100% we went there? You only know what you have been told.
> If you read my posts, I have said more than once we may well have went to the moon, but I have an open mind, maybe we did not.


Answer my question first then I'll answer yours. What would be proof beyond reasonable doubt that you would accept?


----------



## Prepared One

@Jackangus Perhaps one should be careful of opening ones mind so much that all the pretty marbles roll out onto the floor? 12 pages? Really?


----------



## TG

Inor said:


> I agree with Back Pack Hack. The moon is not real. Have you actually been there? How do you know it is not an elaborate scheme cooked up by the government to make you believe there is actually _is_ a natural satellite to the Earth? That whole moon thing is obviously a ruse cooked up by Trump and his Russian handlers.


:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Here's a helluva deal for anyone who wants to prove their side of the story. Just plunk down some of your hard-earned cash and* go there to see for yourself.*

http://www.space.com/35844-elon-musk-spacex-announcement-today.html

Make sure you take a good pair of binoculars and a camera. Just remember, when you come back with all those photos, there will be those who doubt you ever went there.


----------



## SOCOM42

Jack, what is this "we" shit??? You don't come from here and you had no part in the program like I did, were you even born then?

You are in essence reverting back to your trolling, agitator self from when you first came here.

Tell me what great event like this one your people achieved other than some good booze a few hundred years ago? 

Without the north sea oil exports, that others drilled, you would still be nothing but sheep herders, like the Afghans.

We, the United States people, went from the first powered flight in the world to the moon in way less than seventy years.

Don't give me the Von Braun crap, that circle goes right back to Goddard and his achievements two miles from where I grew up. 

When motivated and with purpose, the American People have united to do what the world has thought impossible and will again.

I understand you are an EU lover, and want to stay with them, fine, we want nothing to do with socialist crap or the people who support it.

They are against our way of life, FK them.

I have tried in my polite manner point out tech things related here with no results.

Further, I could have been on one of those missions, and you would have said, Naw, the government ordered me to lie or else.

Your perpetual what if, what if, crap is not worth my slow hunt and peck typing.

Now as to you, I am done responding to ANY THREAD you post in, I don't feed worthless trolls.


----------



## Michael_Js

Proof? I want to go there and slice my own piece of cheese. I'll bring you all back a piece to - I promise it will be from the actual moon 

Not really sure if we actually went there. Read so many "stories" of how it's an artificial satellite and was created by "someone". Also, why no Dark Side of the Moon info?? Other than Pink Floyd...

Would love to go there for a visit...soon maybe 

peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Jackangus

SOCOM42 said:


> Jack, what is this "we" shit??? You don't come from here and you had no part in the program like I did, were you even born then?
> 
> You are in essence reverting back to your trolling, agitator self from when you first came here.
> 
> Tell me what great event like this one your people achieved other than some good booze a few hundred years ago?
> 
> Without the north sea oil exports, that others drilled, you would still be nothing but sheep herders, like the Afghans.
> 
> We, the United States people, went from the first powered flight in the world to the moon in way less than seventy years.
> 
> Don't give me the Von Braun crap, that circle goes right back to Goddard and his achievements two miles from where I grew up.
> 
> When motivated and with purpose, the American People have united to do what the world has thought impossible and will again.
> 
> I understand you are an EU lover, and want to stay with them, fine, we want nothing to do with socialist crap or the people who support it.
> 
> They are against our way of life, FK them.
> 
> I have tried in my polite manner point out tech things related here with no results.
> 
> Further, I could have been on one of those missions, and you would have said, Naw, the government ordered me to lie or else.
> 
> Your perpetual what if, what if, crap is not worth my slow hunt and peck typing.
> 
> Now as to you, I am done responding to ANY THREAD you post in, I don't feed worthless trolls.


You have been less than polite SOCOM, and to say Scottish people would only be sheep herders like Afghans is pretty ignorant and offensive. That makes me believe you are too stupid to have worked for NASA, or if you did, you probably were a coffee boy or something like that.
I have said throughout I am open minded about the whole thing. So because I don't agree with you you think I am trolling?
You have just spouted a whole lot of crap as if you were one of the astronauts and you were there. So what you worked there, does that mean you know anything more than someone who does not work there.
If there was a conspiracy do you think they would tell every minion who works for them? of course not.


----------



## Jackangus

SOCOM, JUST FOR YOU A FEW THINGS SCOTLAND HAVE INVENTED APART FROM WHISKY, YOU IGNORANT MAN.

Television
Radar Defense System
Penicillin
Telephone
The Steam Engine
Quinine
Refrigirators
Fax Machine
Anaesthetics
Golf
lawn mower
Microwave Oven
Breech-loading Rifle
Percussion powder
Pneumatic Tyres
John Paul Jones, Scotsman founder of US Navy
David Stirling, founder of Special Air Service, SAS.

NOT BAD FOR A BUNCH OF SHEEP HERDERS.


----------



## warrior4

*Sits back and enjoys a beer while still waiting for his question to be answered*


----------



## Jackangus

SOCOM42 said:


> Without the north sea oil exports, that others drilled, you would still be nothing but sheep herders, like the Afghans.
> .


Do you think you can explain this statement?

The oil fields in Scotland were discovered in the 60s and 70s. Do you really think we were sheep herders till that point? Are you really that stupid?
For someone who worked supposedly for NASA, you are coming off very stupid and ignorant with statements like that.

We had discovered Penicillin 40 years prior. That drug only saves millions of lives every year.

Do some research SOCOM before you come out with absurd statements like that.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jackangus said:


> SOCOM, JUST FOR YOU A FEW THINGS SCOTLAND HAVE INVENTED APART FROM WHISKY, YOU IGNORANT MAN.
> 
> Television
> Radar Defense System
> Penicillin
> Telephone
> The Steam Engine
> Quinine
> Refrigirators
> Fax Machine
> Anaesthetics
> Golf
> lawn mower
> Microwave Oven
> Breech-loading Rifle
> Percussion powder
> Pneumatic Tyres
> John Paul Jones, Scotsman founder of US Navy
> David Stirling, founder of Special Air Service, SAS.
> 
> NOT BAD FOR A BUNCH OF SHEEP HERDERS.


Now you know that it started with a Still, which lead to the WHiskey,
A still building mistake lead to the steam engine, which lead to the need for an Anaesthetic.
This lead to a refrigerator to hold the beer of the guy doing the surgery on the burn victim.
THis then became a need for penicillin. They needed help so invented the Telephone. 
But the guy coming to help needed a lawn mover...but since it wasn't invented yet....
He used a club to chop at the grass....which lead to GOLF.

Scotch-Whiskey...The mother of invention....


----------



## Jackangus

Old SF Guy said:


> Now you know that it started with a Still, which lead to the WHiskey,
> A still building mistake lead to the steam engine, which lead to the need for an Anaesthetic.
> This lead to a refrigerator to hold the beer of the guy doing the surgery on the burn victim.
> THis then became a need for penicillin. They needed help so invented the Telephone.
> But the guy coming to help needed a lawn mover...but since it wasn't invented yet....
> He used a club to chop at the grass....which lead to GOLF.
> 
> Scotch-Whiskey...The mother of invention....


Yes, everything starts with alcohol.
I like your style Sir.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jackangus said:


> Yes, everything starts with alcohol.
> I like your style Sir.


My Ancestry goes back to the Highlands...We just transported the ways to the New World...


----------



## Jackangus

Old SF Guy said:


> My Ancestry goes back to the Highlands...We just transported the ways to the New World...


Nice one.
So many people have a bit of Scots in them. We are everywhere.
Nice to meet you fellow jock.


----------



## Coastie dad

Still looking to argue, huh?:vs_laugh:


----------



## Inor

Mrs Inor made me go to the Highland Games in Nova Scotia once. Did I ever tell you guys how that led to my absolute visceral HATRED of bagpipes?


----------



## bigwheel

Thanks for sharing. How do yalll feel about Haggis? Got to slice it with a sword to be done right ya know>

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haggis


----------



## Jackangus

Coastie dad said:


> Still looking to argue, huh?:vs_laugh:


SOCOM has been pretty rude and offensive. I'm just giving him a little back.

I don't wanna argue with you guys at all. I wish I hadn't started this crazy thread about the moon. 
The crazy thing is, i'm not a complete skeptic about the moon. The US could well have went to the moon.
I would rather talk about Haggis and tatties or kilts:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Jackangus

Inor said:


> Mrs Inor made me go to the Highland Games in Nova Scotia once. Did I ever tell you guys how that led to my absolute visceral HATRED of bagpipes?


Even when Amazing Grace is played on the bagpipes?


----------



## Inor

Jackangus said:


> Even when Amazing Grace is played on the bagpipes?


ESPECIALLY when Amazing Grace is played on the bagpipes!!! For 3 freakin' days, that was the only damn song I heard! I heard it by lone pipers! I heard it by whole pipe and drum corps! By the time I got on the plane to come home I was freakin' homicidal from that song!


----------



## Inor

bigwheel said:


> Thanks for sharing. How do yalll feel about Haggis? Got to slice it with a sword to be done right ya know>
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haggis


I had a contract in downtown Minneapolis many years ago and there was a place we often went for lunch that had it. It was not too bad once you got past thinking about what it was. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Jackangus

Inor said:


> ESPECIALLY when Amazing Grace is played on the bagpipes!!! For 3 freakin' days, that was the only damn song I heard! I heard it by lone pipers! I heard it by whole pipe and drum corps! By the time I got on the plane to come home I was freakin' homicidal from that song!


Yes, I remember you saying you hated Amazing grace.
I think that must be the first song any bagpiper learns. You can't get away from it.
I used to think it was a Scottish song because I used to hear it so often in Scotland.

So it's safe to say your not going to learn to play the bagpipes anytime soon?


----------



## bigwheel

Contrary to popular follk lore the first utterance for the first guy who stepped on the moon was "its solid" meaning the solar system aint as old as the liberals think. If the place had got bombared with meteors for 66 billion years the sand should have been real deep...but they frolicked around just fine.


----------



## Jackangus

Inor said:


> I had a contract in downtown Minneapolis many years ago and there was a place we often went for lunch that had it. It was not too bad once you got past thinking about what it was. :tango_face_grin:


I completely agree, If you think what's in it, you could puke. But it does taste quite nice.
I used to have it every Sunday growing up with neeps and tatties.


----------



## Inor

Jackangus said:


> Yes, I remember you saying you hated Amazing grace.
> I think that must be the first song any bagpiper learns. You can't get away from it.
> I used to think it was a Scottish song because I used to hear it so often in Scotland.
> 
> So it's safe to say your not going to learn to play the bagpipes anytime soon?


Um... No.

Although I will say, some (mostly Australian) rock bands have used them in interesting ways.

Edit: I am pretty sure the guy that wrote the poem that is the words to Amazing Grace was a Scottish slave trader. He may have written the music as well. I do not recall.


----------



## bigwheel

it seems some shirtless cyber hugs might be in order around here. Kindly quit nagging. Thanks.


----------



## Jackangus

Inor said:


> Um... No.
> 
> Although I will say, some (mostly Australian) rock bands have used them in interesting ways.
> 
> Edit: I am pretty sure the guy that wrote the poem that is the words to Amazing Grace was a Scottish slave trader. He may have written the music as well. I do not recall.


Could you just imagine some Scottish slave trader on some boat somewhere, eating a plateful of haggis and writing the words to amazing grace? Thinking to himself, yes that will sound great on the bagpipes.


----------



## Inor

Jackangus said:


> Could you just imagine some Scottish slave trader on some boat somewhere, eating a plateful of haggis and writing the words to amazing grace? Thinking to himself, yes that will sound great on the bagpipes.


I never said he did not have "issues"... :tango_face_grin:


----------



## bigwheel

Ok..Inor..sure glad your back. I was nearly out of folks to argue with around here. Where is Mrs. Inor? Dont make us put our sleuthing skills to work to figger out where she is hanging her hat. Lot of old Leos on here. As a corporate body it hard to slip much stuff by nonchalantly.


----------



## Jackangus

Inor said:


> I never said he did not have "issues"... :tango_face_grin:


Forgot to mention the obvious, he would have had a big dirty bottle of whisky as well. Scots can't function properly without it.


----------



## bigwheel

Hmm..hear more stories about drunk Irfishmen than Scots. What up with that?


----------



## A Watchman

Jackangus said:


> I completely agree, If you think what's in it, you could puke. But it does taste quite nice.
> I used to have it every Sunday growing up with neeps and tatties.


Back in my roaring twenties I used to wake up to something pretty often that sounded a lot like neeps and tatties, but that's a different story!


----------



## A Watchman

Geez .... Rookies the whole lot of ya! I have let this mess go on long enough I tell ya!

I'll take over this misguided thread and set you all straight. I used to be a professional conspiracy theorist and have spent decades researching very deeply most prominent theories. I started with human nature and read the Bible, then right on in to Vietnam and JFK and there my journey began .... but before I tell you the truths, I gotta deal with Jack.

Dammit Jackangus you could screw up a wet dream with the green eyed twins of your choice! First, I give ya a real Texan name like Angus Jack when you first get here and you pay me back by starting a kick ass thread like this one, only to never get to the meat of the real questions .... and all you have to answer with is a space race? Give me a break, do some studying My Man! I threw you some soft pitches earlier, but you never swung at em'. You cannot be serious about "moon" conspiracies unless you talk about alleged quotes from Neil and Buzz discounting the trip, Stanley Kubrick's claim to filming it, and for the love of God ... everyone knows the code name Santa Claus means we have spotted a UFO or alien.... Huh? Come on, be ready to drive a post home and quit the fishing expeditions.

Okay, for me it really isn't did we go .... but why have we *nor others *returned (don't give me the we won the race and the done and out game) and why Mars NOW????

Okay, *I used to *research conspiracy's, I do not anymore as I feel my findings to be accurate and dead on, leaving me at peace with a world and mankind that I do not trust. Here is those truths:

Most conspiracies have a little truth to them, and most truths have a little conspiracy to them. They are tied to a very long running agenda that was started with the dawn of man and devised by the "Enemy". This agenda continues on today and is managed by not only the Elite, but the sell outs and the bribed participants.

This agenda of the principalities of darkness and evil is very much alive and well, and is a key component in a very big world view. One much bigger than; Did we or didn't we.


----------



## jdbushcraft

Jackangus said:


> As far as China talking about it, it is 45 years later or there abouts since the last moon landing. So the technology must be vastly superior. I would expect we could get to the moon now.
> But like I said, no one has done it apart from the US. Slightly suspicious.


We were also the only country to have a successful shuttle program. Did that not happen either?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

jdbushcraft said:


> We were also the only country to have a successful shuttle program. Did that not happen either?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We also had (alleged) Mercury and Gemini programs, plus Skylab and Apollo/Soyuz. Plus (allegedly) sent probes to the sun and moon, Mercury, Venus, Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, Neptune, Uranus, Pluto and several asteroids and comets. Obviously none of that happened as well.

Sent from MyOuthuse via ToiletPaper.


----------



## bigwheel

I used to carry moon rocks around in my trunk...for safe keeping at night when they were on display at the school where I worked. So Im pretty sure they actually went...or where else could the rocks have come from?


----------



## Jackangus

A Watchman said:


> Geez .... Rookies the whole lot of ya! I have let this mess go on long enough I tell ya!
> 
> I'll take over this misguided thread and set you all straight. I used to be a professional conspiracy theorist and have spent decades researching very deeply most prominent theories. I started with human nature and read the Bible, then right on in to Vietnam and JFK and there my journey began .... but before I tell you the truths, I gotta deal with Jack.
> 
> Dammit Jackangus you could crew up a wet dream with the green eyed twins of your choice! First, I give ya a real Texan name like Angus Jack when you first get here and you pay me back by starting a kick ass thread like tis one only to never get to the meat of the real questions .... and all you have to answer with is a space race? Give me a break, do some studying My Man! I threw you some soft pitches earlier, but you never swung at em'. You cannot be serious about "moon" conspiracies unless you talk about alleged quotes from Neil and Buzz discounting the trip, Stanley Kubrick's claim to filming it, and for the love of God ... everyone knows the code name Santa Claus means we have spotted a UFO or alien.... Huh? Come on, be ready to drive a post home and quit the fishing expeditions.
> 
> Okay, for me it really isn't did we go .... but why have we *nor others *returned (don't give me the we won the race and the done and out game) and why Mars NOW????
> 
> Okay, *I used to *research conspiracy's, I do not anymore as I feel my findings to be accurate and dead on, leaving me at peace with a world and mankind that I do not trust. Here is the truth:
> 
> Most conspiracies have a little truth to them, and most truths have a little conspiracy to them. They are tied to a very long running agenda that was started with the dawn of man and devised by the "Enemy". This agenda continues on today and is managed by not only the Elite, but the sell outs and the bribed participants.
> 
> This agenda of the principalities of darkness and evil is very much alive and well, and is a key component in a very big world view. One much bigger than; Did we or didn't we.


Agreed, I was a very poor choice to start this thread.
I also agree there is much more going on than we know. The moon landing is just a piece of the puzzle.
My apologies for being rubbish.


----------



## Jackangus

bigwheel said:


> I used to carry moon rocks around in my trunk...for safe keeping at night when they were on display at the school where I worked. So Im pretty sure they actually went...or where else could the rocks have come from?


What did they look and feel like bigwheel?
I have never had the chance to look or touch them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

bigwheel said:


> I used to carry moon rocks around in my trunk...for safe keeping at night when they were on display at the school where I worked. So Im pretty sure they actually went...or where else could the rocks have come from?


Same place we got chunks of Mars from.... good ol' Earth.

Yes, pieces of the moon and Mars have been found on earth.


----------



## Jackangus

Let's get back to what's important.
What a fake, ludicrous, violent ideology Islam is.


----------



## Inor

Jackangus said:


> Let's get back to what's important.
> What a fake, ludicrous, violent ideology Islam is.


I would love to have a muslim stuffed and hanging over my fireplace.


----------



## Jackangus

Inor said:


> I would love to have a muslim stuffed and hanging over my fireplace.


I like the cut of your gib Inor.


----------



## Coastie dad

@Inor, but...the garlic and onion aroma. How do you get that out of the hide?


----------



## Jackangus

I have heard bacon helps.


----------



## A Watchman

Jackangus said:


> Agreed, I was a very poor choice to start this thread.
> I also agree there is much more going on than we know. The moon landing is just a piece of the puzzle.
> My apologies for being rubbish.





Jackangus said:


> Let's get back to what's important.
> What a fake, ludicrous, violent ideology Islam is.


Your good Jack, and never stop asking questions and seeking the truth.


----------



## Inor

Coastie dad said:


> @Inor, but...the garlic and onion aroma. How do you get that out of the hide?


I will have our friend Ricekila tan the hides for me. I have heard Jew piss will get rid of the garlic smell.


----------



## Coastie dad

Great... he'll start a thread on it and demand tokens....


----------



## jdbushcraft

A Watchman said:


> Hey I know this one ... here Angus Jack, I will get ya started!
> 
> Shadows
> US flag waving in wind
> Santa Claus code name
> Moon bases
> Kubrick, Aldrin, and Armstrong quotes
> No stars in pics background
> Rover dust
> Who took the pic of the first steps on the moon from behind Armstrong?
> 
> Have fun Boys!


Every one of those has been easily and soundly debunked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

We landed on the moon? Funny, I never heard any of the Kardashian’s mention it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I'm waiting for Colin to tell me what to think about it.


----------



## paraquack

The moon landings are fake as well as all the pictures from so called space. Everyone knows the earth is flat.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The moon landing films were actually faked in front of a movie crew. But Stanley was a stickler for accuracy and realism, so he had it all filmed on the moon.


----------



## dwight55

While the democrats often try to say we never made it to the moon, . . . there was a move on their part to go to the sun.

Seems the sun is chock full of precious metals, . . . and other pricey elements.

When they asked Nancy and Maxine about going there, . . . and wouldn't it be dangerous?

They both said no, . . . their crew would be going at night to avoid any danger.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## inceptor

dwight55 said:


> While the democrats often try to say we never made it to the moon, . . . there was a move on their part to go to the sun.
> 
> Seems the sun is chock full of precious metals, . . . and other pricey elements.
> 
> When they asked Nancy and Maxine about going there, . . . and wouldn't it be dangerous?
> 
> They both said no, . . . their crew would be going at night to avoid any danger.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Nancy, Maxine and Chuck should lead the mission. They could take a bunch of reporters too, just think of the photo ops.


----------



## StratMaster




----------

